# ODD POSTS?



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that there are several (new members?) that end their discussion as


* i m new here and i wanna discus on this topic so please reply me.
*

I have seen several posts of this type in most of the forums.  They are all indeed new names from the post count but it seems odd to me.  I haven't replied to any of these for fear they are spam or some type of scam.  I also don't know who to report them too since there are several different names and I haven't written them down.  I know I have seen at least three different entries.  I'll have to keep track in case something comes of it, but I wanted to know if anyone else had noticed it.


I think it is the misspellings and grammar mistakes that are throwing me.  I know we all do it but it is like the spam/scam emails that are sent out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

Yep, I  noticed it too. Just report it. You can use the report button.

If you look at the bottom of a post you will see something like this:
bloonskiller911,  5 minutes ago ------------Report            #1-- Like-  Reply

Click the report button, type the reason (spam? scam?) and your done!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 29, 2014)

I guess my concern was, if I am incorrect will I be penalized.  I have gained a lot of great info here and would hate to falsely accuse some one and get myself in trouble.  I don't know if I can take that risk @Goat Whisperer!!! lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't think you can be penalized if you really do not know. I have seen them take it down so I'm pretty sure you are safe.  You could always message the mods, and ask them if you should be reporting these posts. @elevan would probably be a good one to ask.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

Your welcome! Glad I could help


----------



## elevan (Jan 29, 2014)

@bloonskiller911 - you will never be penalized for reporting something that you think is "off" for whatever reason.  In fact we NEED you to report these things because our eyes are not everywhere all the time  
Please do report these types of postings as they are indeed spam.  Thanks for your contributions to the forum!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2014)

I tend to be up and check in with BYH at all kinds of hours... I hit the report button all the time! The staff are really great at checking them out and if they aren't legit they quickly remove it!

BTW- @elevan thank you! You are always so quick to take care of these posters, and keep BYH safe for the rest of us.


----------



## kinder (Jan 30, 2014)

My goodness ...I'm still so new to all this, I didn't realize it. And I always try to great every one. My friendliness has always been a gift and a curse.  . Thanks every one, especially to you bloonskiller, for opening my eyes to this.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 30, 2014)

@kinder I work in a Sheriff's Department dispatch so I am familiar with scams and such, those post just really caught me at odds.  I know that there are many different BYHer's here from many different locales but it was the pattern and the same language format that made me curious.  Unfortunately there are a lot of dubious people out there.  Unfortunately they keep me in a job though!  LOL


----------



## kinder (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I'm glad to have a friend like you!!!!! I'm sure we all are.............Thanks .


----------

